# Can't update newly installed FreeBSD 11.1-stable



## john vickers (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, I'm trying to update FreeBSD 11.1-stable but it finds four mirrors but they all fail, when I try the same process on FreeBSD  11.0-release-p12 it works fine? Can anyone tell me where I'm going wrong please.

Thanks....


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2017)

```
The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary
     updates to the FreeBSD base system.  [b]Note that updates are only available
     if they are being built for the FreeBSD release and architecture being
     used; in particular, the FreeBSD Security Team only builds updates for
     releases shipped in binary form by the FreeBSD Release Engineering Team,
     e.g., FreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE and FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE, but not FreeBSD
     9.3-STABLE or FreeBSD 11-CURRENT.[/b]
```
See freebsd-update(8). Short version: it only works for -RELEASE versions.


----------

